

How to get a career in open source - azar1
http://www.techradar.com/news/world-of-tech/how-to-get-a-career-in-open-source-939324?artc_pg=1

======
DarkShikari
In my experience, by far the simplest way to get jobs in open source is the
direct way -- work on projects that companies are interested in.

For example, there are probably at least 100 times more companies looking for
"ffmpeg developers" than there are actual ffmpeg developers in existence.

